# Best Cubase Orchestral Template video tutorial



## Aleela (May 20, 2018)

Could you recommend me the best Cubase Orchestral Template video tutorial?


----------



## fretti (May 20, 2018)

Do you mean like technical in "How to set up a template?" with folders, routing, VCAs, Kontakt instances?
Or like "this is how your template should look; do it that way"?
Or just general tips and tricks and inspirations?


----------



## Aleela (May 20, 2018)

fretti said:


> Do you mean like technical in "How to set up a template?" with folders, routing, VCAs, Kontakt instances?
> Or like "this is how your template should look; do it that way"?
> Or just general tips and tricks and inspirations?



Hi!
I mean "How to set up a template?" with folders, routing, VCAs, Kontakt instances


----------



## fretti (May 20, 2018)

Well I personally like the videos from Steinberg directly:


because they show you relatively quick the basics you want to know and are (at least imo easy to follow).

When it comes to Kontakt-routing I love(d) the site from Native Instruments itself:

https://support.native-instruments....uting-KONTAKT-5-to-Multiple-Outputs-in-Cubase
because you can follow the photos and don't have to pause every few seconds to do it in cubase your own.

Though I found routing in Cubase in the beginning really hard (as it takes a little to understand the logic imo) it's a really powerful tool once setup. Can be really frustrating though if doesn't work and you can't see why...
But if there are any problems you can't seem to find the solution to, probably 35% of the people on this forum have and use cubase and can probably answer any question

What could be also quite helpful is:
https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro_artist/v9/en/cubase_nuendo/topics/vca_faders/vca_faders_c.html

Thats as far as I know any technical sites/video sources tbh...
Hope it helps


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 20, 2018)

It's not specific to Cubase (though it does cover it pretty thoroughly), but the Thinkspace 'Template in a weekend' course was very good IMHO. It is a paid for course however, and covers things such as master/slave Vepro etc....

https://thinkspaceeducation.com/tiaw/

Edit: Oh, and you may well enjoy this too...


----------



## Aleela (May 20, 2018)

fretti said:


> Well I personally like the videos from Steinberg directly:
> 
> 
> because they show you relatively quick the basics you want to know and are (at least imo easy to follow).
> ...





mikeybabes said:


> It's not specific to Cubase (though it does cover it pretty thoroughly), but the Thinkspace 'Template in a weekend' course was very good IMHO. It is a load for course however, and covers things such as master/slave Vepro etc....
> 
> https://thinkspaceeducation.com/tiaw/
> 
> Edit: Oh, and you may well enjoy this too...





Thank you! I'll check this out. In your opinion, is it better to have an Instrument Track for each articulation or an Instrument Track with articulations on MIDI Tracks?


----------



## fretti (May 20, 2018)

Aleela said:


> Thank you! I'll check this out. In your opinion, is it better to have an Instrument Track for each articulation or an Instrument Track with articulations on MIDI Tracks?


Personally I prefer one Kontakt Instance per instrument section in the „instrument rack“ and a few midi tracks routed to that Kontakt instance; makes it easier to access and change patches when you want to change e.g all Cinebrass patches with Symphonic Brass or so


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 20, 2018)

It really depends on how you feel about using expression maps, and in the end, I think it comes down to personal preference.

My advice, pick a small orchestral section - I'd probably go for a chamber string section, and setup a template two ways. One using expression maps, and the other using separate tracks. Compose a small piece in each, and see which you prefer.

Just don't fall into the trap of spending all you time creating templates and never making any music. Also, I would also always consider a template to be constantly evolving. So don't worry about never finishing it completely, as they say - Art is never finished, merely abandoned......


----------



## Øivind (May 20, 2018)

Aleela said:


> Could you recommend me the best Cubase Orchestral Template video tutorial?


These 2 are my favs:



And


----------



## Aleela (May 22, 2018)

oivind_rosvold said:


> These 2 are my favs:
> 
> 
> 
> And




Great! Thank you!


----------

